# Lakers @ SuperSonics - Sun 2/24



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

we probably should let the d-fenders play this team


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I think this will be a closer game then we expect. Sonics seem to be playing pretty well as of late.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

put a clamp on them early... like we did on tuesday

30 point lead by 1st quarter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I don't want a repeat of the last time we played the Sonics in Seattle. I know we won, but it should have never been that close. Blow them out early, and let's get the starters ready for Tuesday's home game against Portland.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Yeah, I definitely hope that it doesn't take 44 shots and a gamewinner from Kobe to wrap this one. Although both teams are pretty different. Thomas and Wally scored 34 points in that game and we started Kwame and Luke, with only 4 bench players (1 was traded in between and the other is injured). I also don't think Collison is capable of having another 24/18 performance. That being said, I hope the Lakers don't take them too lightly and put them away soon enough to spare any late time drama.

OT: hahaha, Basel57, for how long are you going to keep the new name?

Go Lakers!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Is vlade going to be playing or what, I would rather have him than Luke as a starter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

yeah no offense basel but your name suck


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



dannyM said:


> yeah no offense basel but your name suck


Agreed.

I think this will be an ugly win. Earl Watson will go off with a triple double or something.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Put them away early! Only 2 more Ws for 40 before 20!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

This name will only be around for a few more days, and the only reason it is what it is is because of the poll I did in EBB, and this is what people voted for, even though it wasn't really supposed to be an option...it's just as a joke. I'm going to ask for it to be changed again in a couple of days.

As for the game, I have a feeling Durant is going to try to one-up Kobe like the last game, and that will hopefully ruin the Sonics chances of winning.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Phoenix is getting pounded right now by Detroit. We've got to take advantage and keep beating the sub-500 teams.

OT: I really like how Tayshaun finds gaps in the defense and takes advantage. LO has been doing that recently; hopefully it becomes a new habit.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I'm loving detroit kicking Suns ***, it's awsome.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Best Game Thread Evar! 


Great Job Eternal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



dannyM said:


> yeah no offense basel but your name suck


Seriously... I didn't want to be the first person on the board to say anything about the name change.. But it really is rather ridiculous for a moderators name.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

:laugh: How is his name not fitting for a mod? It's not offensive or anything.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> This name will only be around for a few more days, and the only reason it is what it is is because of the poll I did in EBB, and this is what people voted for, even though it wasn't really supposed to be an option...it's just as a joke. I'm going to ask for it to be changed again in a couple of days.


:idea:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

It's a joke, good god. One of the options for his name change was "keep as is" as in keeping it as Basel57. Well someone rigging the voting so that was up like 150 votes on the next closest. So everyone was calling him to name him "keep as is."

He never intended to keep it for the next 5 years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I am going to PM a mod to get my name changed to BaselsNameSucks


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



farzadkavari said:


> I'm loving detroit kicking Suns ***, it's awsome.


Yup. If we can pound the Sonics, it will be a great Sunday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I am going to PM a mod to get my name changed to BaselsNameSucks


:lol:

Once again, it's only staying as this for a few more days, and then back to Basel57 (or just Basel).

Chill, people.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I vote for a perm ban of Basel.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



EHL said:


> I vote for a perm ban of Basel.


+1 anybody who thinks otherwise is just plain LUDICROUS!! 








:biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



EHL said:


> I vote for a perm ban of Basel.


Yeah. After such a horrid joke.. He should be banned from the boards for life!

:rules:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Oscars or a blowout.... hmmmmm I will have to choose.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I think it would be kind of cool to have everyone in the forum change their name to Basel with the appropriate number afterwards. Basel1, Basel2, Basel3, and so on until we reach 57. Cris, nobody wants to join your stupid club anyways.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Thats ok, I'm just extremely jealous of you and don't know how else to express it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

so is the oscars being held at the staples center? either way, i think the oscars is stupid. 

i thought we went on that 9 game road trip because of it?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



farzadkavari said:


> I'm loving detroit kicking Suns ***, it's awsome.


i almost feel bad for them. almost.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

No, the oscars are held in Hollywood at the Kodak Theater. 

You're thinking of the Emmys and they were held at Staples.

I enjoy the Oscars, I usually go to an Oscar party locally but that didn't happen this year.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



afobisme said:


> so is the oscars being held at the staples center? either way, i think the oscars is stupid.
> 
> i thought we went on that 9 game road trip because of it?


12 of 13 on the road, and rising in the standings.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think it would be kind of cool to have everyone in the forum change their name to Basel with the appropriate number afterwards. Basel1, Basel2, Basel3, and so on until we reach 57. Cris, nobody wants to join your stupid club anyways.


This is a great idea.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> This is a great idea.


That's the only kind I have.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Wow, that was ****ing sweet! Sizzlin' start...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

How can you even dispute that wasn't a foul? Here we go again with the homer announcers..


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Lamar to another great start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Lamar Odom has been playing fantastic basketball lately. Wow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Odom ri....rig...ri... right hand!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Odom with 7, Kobe with 6, and the Lakers with a 16-6 lead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Pautacular


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe parked in the post is just deadly.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

We look really good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The Lakers are 0/2 in their last two technical foul FTs. This is an area for concern.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

luke sucks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

luke walton

has he played well at all this season? like consecutive good games?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

hahaha

Gasol is awesome


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

It's not fair how great of a player Kobe is. He has other teams at his mercy.

Odom is playing amazing lately, and especially tonight. Already 9 points (on 100% shooting) and 4 rebounds.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

hahaha

Gasol is awesome


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

lol. Kobe with a wide open 3.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

what the **** was that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Machine


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Sasha's confidence right now is through the roof. And I love it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The machine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Machine


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Sasha is playing at a high level.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe with 11 pts, 5 assists in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

*1st Quarter Statistics:*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

i can smell it, 39-17 yeahh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Can we trade luke for Slava?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Other teams are just going to plant two guys on Kobe or Gasol and leave Luke at all times.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Who the **** is Gelabale.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



afobisme said:


> i can smell it, 39-17 yeahh


At first I thought you were talking about the score. I was thinking what game is he watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Remember when we used this whenever we saw Kwame play? Now I use it for when I see Luke Play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

All of a sudden we are ****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Imdaman said:


> At first I thought you were talking about the score. I was thinking what game is he watching.


haha, I seriously did the same thing. Took me a minute.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I would say we are playing like horse ****, but that's an insult to horse ****.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

luke with the block..

oh, wait, i mean luke got blocked.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

walton hits.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

sasha is no joke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The Machine strikes again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

the MACHINE!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Durant is a piece of ****, I don't know why everyone thinks he should win the ROY, when guys like Moon and Horford are playing way better than him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The Machine has no fear!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

where is Radmanovic?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Theonee said:


> Durant is a piece of ****, I don't know why everyone thinks he should win the ROY, when guys like Moon and Horford are playing way better than him.


I agree. I think that Horford is having a nice year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Oh Baby! Up by 21!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

It's amazing that Sasha Vujacic has now become a major factor for this team. Now we're playing Lakers basketball! 21-point lead!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Imdaman said:


> where is Radmanovic?


In street clothes, got injured yesterday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Imdaman said:


> where is Radmanovic?


He strained his quad, I believe. He might miss Tuesday's game versus Portland as well.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Our bench is so confident. Farmar hitting the 3 without hesitation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

By the way, as bad as Luke is playing, at least he has 5 rebounds and 3 assists.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

this is reminiscent of the bulls when PJ was there.. his 2nd unit would play the whole 2nd half and dominate other teams.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Sasha made Durant slip with that beautiful fake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

What's with players elbowing the hell out of Sasha's face? It's happened quite a few times this season. I know he's a pest on defense, but come on.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I think you guys can play the bench for the rest of the game and still win this. Seattle can't possibly win with Durant leading the team right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I dont think anything hit sasha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Jellybean is pissing me off


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

how is durant going to win ROY this year? he's getting a lot of attention, but i think someone else deserves it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Wow, Gelabale guy is playing really well, even with 10 pounds of hair.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

10 lbs of hair LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Luke did something!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

COBY! I mean KOBE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Holy ****, who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

That just mean Kobe. But it happen to Jelly so I'm not mad!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Jell y you suck!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Great 1st half overall...we look really, really good right now. Only thing I can't stand is the fact that some guy by the name of Mickael Gelabale has his season-high of 14 points. It's always some random *** player that has no business scoring like that. Oh well. I can't complain about a 19-point lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Wooooooooo!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I think before every game we should pick the scrub thats going to light us up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

*Half Time Statistics*


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I'm not happy we should be up by 50, dam it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

jello ball has spree's shooting mechanics, plus the braids.. probably not the athleticism though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Great to see another blowout in progress. Odom is finally becoming the player I imagined him to be this year, and he's doing it as the 3rd option. Guess taking that pressure off of him really does help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe with his 10th assist of the game to go along with 18 points on 7/11 shooting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Not fair


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Tonight we only have 3 player cominbg off the bench!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I bet Kobe has dreams about Gasol.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe and Pau would make a great NBA Jam team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The Lakers are showing no remorse, no mercy, no sympathy. 

Back-to-back-to-back threes by Kobe, Fisher and Odom.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe and Pau goes together like peas and carrots.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I think it's time to take the starters out now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

this game is such a mismatch... I think Kobe can go rest his finger now


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Sonics looking like the Boston Celtics against Phoenix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Eternal said:


> Sonics looking like the Boston Celtics against Phoenix.


Sonics looking like Phoenix against Detroit.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Holy ****, Lakers are showing no mercy, I love it


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

It Coby time


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

this is just plain sick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Wow. Kobe just got ejected.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe is out, nice now he can rest that finger


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

put the lil turd ref in place lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Luckily this is a complete blowout, so Kobe going out pretty much means nothing.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Now we are left with only 2 bench players.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

bye kobe


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Well that was stupid.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

oh no kobe's out, we're gonna lose now


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

What happened exactly since I am not watching this game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Lynx said:


> What happened exactly since I am not watching this game?


He thought he was fouled while going for an offensive rebound (and it looked like he was, in my opinion), but the ref didn't call anything and Kobe just wouldn't stop talking to him. He got one technical, kept mouthing off, and was ejected.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Why the hell is this wierd looking guy with the big hair.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Gelabale now has a career high of 18 points against us.

That was a bad shot-clock violation. Let's go, guys...get the lead up to 30!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> He thought he was fouled while going for an offensive rebound (and it looked like he was, in my opinion), but the ref didn't call anything and Kobe just wouldn't stop talking to him. He got one technical, kept mouthing off, and was ejected.


Aha..

I don't know man without Kobe on the floor, and a qtr left to go, if we will be able to close this game out. And we are also without Vlad tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Lynx said:


> Aha..
> 
> I don't know man without Kobe on the floor, and a qtr left to go, if we will be able to close this game out. And we are also without Vlad tonight.


We are not blowing a 20+ point lead to the Seattle Sonics in one quarter. It's just not happening.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Everyones stats are goin to go up with Kobe out anyways...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

*3rd Quarter Statistics*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

What in the hell was that pass by Luke? Wow. That might have been the worst pass from any player in the league all season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> What in the hell was that pass by Luke? Wow. That might have been the worst pass from any player in the league all season.


..or in the history of Western Civilization. :bsmile:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> What in the hell was that pass by Luke? Wow. That might have been the worst pass from any player in the league all season.


I know, wtf was that


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

come on guys, that was off the back board pass, NOT


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

<img src="http://www.hoopsvibe.com/IMG/brian_cook-arton20919-240x240.jpg">


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

<img src="http://www.kwamebrown.org/images/kwame-pic-lakers.jpg">


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

<img src="http://www.clevelandleader.com/files/SmushParkerMugShot.jpg">


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

<img src="http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/52629916.jpg?v=1&c=ViewImages&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF1939847EC77F5F8D1CE8851863B73AA5F7CA40A659CEC4C8CB6">


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

BH :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

<IMG SRC="http://pictopia.com/perl/get_image?provider_id=202&size=550x550_mb&ptp_photo_id=150989">


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


>


OWNED! RED BOX OF DEATH

dun dun dun


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Lynx said:


> ..or in the history of Western Civilization. :bsmile:


Haha... very nice!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Coby is the Jelly-stopper. Yes, I said it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Good game, lads. 

Keep on winning..it's sweet


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe ejection turns this game from a 30 point win to a 20 point win:azdaja:.....I'm still pissed at Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Sasha with more double-digit games this month than IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER! Wow!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

All these pics bring back some bad memories


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

By the way, I gave POTG to Lamar Odom.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Kobe getting tossed is funny its almost like he did it on purpose. Easy easy win as it should have been.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*










He looks angry


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

*Final Game Statistics*


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Hey whats going on with Vladi's calf muscle? How long will he be out? We can't have Luke on the court anymore.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



jazzy1 said:


> Kobe getting tossed is funny its almost like he did it on purpose. Easy easy win as it should have been.


I agree...like he wanted to prove that we are for real...and could win without him.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

hooray for another easy win


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



The One said:


> Hey whats going on with Vladi's calf muscle? How long will he be out? We can't have Luke on the court anymore.


He's listed as Day to Day.


----------



## Ryethe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Anyone notice Odom's stats since Gasol arrived? According to NBA.com Odom's stats over the last 10 are 15-12-5 up from 13-10-3 for the year.

Possible Gasol effect? :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Possible Gasol effect? Of course it's because of Gasol.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

ya can bash on luke for taking a dump on that pass but he played a pretty good game today

as soon as he finds his shot back we'll see the real luke


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Didn't like that Kobe got ejected...that ref was definitely a chotchbag.

What I love is that we are wiping the floor with every crappy team we play - that is the sign of a very good team, and it is what we have been missing for a long time.

We've won 11 out of our last 12 games, and we should make it 14 out of 15 and 11 in a row (especially considering that Brandon Roy will likely miss both of our games against them this week).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

The Lakers have now want 25 games by at least 10 points, which is 3rd best in the league only to Boston and Detroit.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

^ Which is pretty crazy considering the Lakers have had a harder road-heavy schedule than either team.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Just watched the game. Another wonderful start to my morning. It makes it so much easier to learn for my exams .

Good game, good win. The second unit looked like trash at the beginning, but they played through it like true winners, gotta give it to them. 6 players attempted double figures FGs. So many offensive threats on this team. I can't wait for Ariza and Bynum to come back, so the defense gets better too, their rehabs are lasting forever.

peace


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

Why do they call Sasha the machine? Like is there a story behind it?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Shady* said:


> Why do they call Sasha the machine? Like is there a story behind it?


Because as BH would say, GOD was already taken. 

:rofl2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Because as BH would say, GOD was already taken.
> 
> :rofl2:


:rofl2:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Because as BH would say, GOD was already taken.
> 
> :rofl2:


:rofl2: I love this forum!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Keep As Is said:


> Sasha with more double-digit games this month than IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER! Wow!


Show off


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*



Shady* said:


> Why do they call Sasha the machine? Like is there a story behind it?


He named himself that...for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I thought Stu and Joel gave it to him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

no i gave it to him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle SuperSonics - Sun 2/24*

I say we just call him GOD. Jesus isn't bad though...


----------

